# GREAT Zombie Music/Sound Effects CD--Zombie Influx



## bullykai (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice cd...Thanx for the info....now if I can only find it for free


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Purchased it when it 1st came out - AWESOME cd, got it thru Nox Arcana's site for $10. & shipping. Definitely worth the add to your collection !


----------

